# Test



## nishan (Apr 23, 2021)

test


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 23, 2021)

You'll get your results in 8 - 10 weeks.


----------



## Dothracki PE (Apr 23, 2021)

matt267 PE said:


> You'll get your results in 8 - 10 weeks.


Actually with the CBT, it's within 7-10 days. Historically released on Wednesday for all exams from the previous week.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 23, 2021)

Dothracki PE said:


> Actually with the CBT, it's within 7-10 days. Historically released on Wednesday for all exams from the previous week.


Well, back in my day.....


----------

